# hitchtheworld.com



## godsahn (Jun 7, 2012)

taken from tumblr:






brian-nelson:
this is my friend patrick falterman, he hitchhiked from san diego to the tip of south america and is now rafting on the amazon river. read his blog at hitchtheworld.com​


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 7, 2012)

sweet! im totally going to read this. thanks for sharing!


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2012)

I started reading this yesterday - great read!


----------

